# Contracts



## trainhorntruck (Feb 1, 2012)

whos got contracts signed for new year all ready ? and you start looking yet ?


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I have signed some for this and next.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Hell, I'd be happy just to get paid for last years. Call their main office, get transfered to accounting, speak to people in India and can't understand a dang thing they're saying. I think I will be altering payment terms and conditions next year


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

northernsweeper;1469754 said:


> Hell, I'd be happy just to get paid for last years. Call their main office, get transfered to accounting, speak to people in India and can't understand a dang thing they're saying. I think I will be altering payment terms and conditions next year


I was talking to a man last week and he said the same thing BUT they told him they would connect him to a english speeking person for an extra $5.00 I dont think i have ever seen a man as mad as this guy was when he was telling me the story.


----------



## rockymtplow (May 5, 2012)

Wow that's insane I would be like give me $5.00 for NOT speaking English grrr lol


----------



## rockymtplow (May 5, 2012)

I'm going to start for commercial contracts soon hopefully


----------

